# Hi! Bonjour! Marhaba! Hola



## Saiko (Apr 2, 2015)

*The pearl inside an oyster....*

Hello To everyone!

I'm Saiko and am new to this place, dont know alot but can assure I'd love to make new friends....I love to write and look forward to updating here on this forum...So once again Hello!

I am a very deep dreamer...and have strong beliefs in love. Therefore it makes me a realistic romance fiction writer.

I've joined in here to express myself and share my writing with people without them knowing who I am.

So at the end a few lines...

There's always a pearl inside the oyster,
Like a wish behind each star....
Like a meaning to each word....
Like a soul behind each body...
Like a feelinf behind each heart....

All you've got to do is find it....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi,Saiko. Welcome to the site where you can learn a lot... about writing :lol:

Anyway once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So go explore and get to know us a bit. I'm sure you can make new friends here


----------



## Jule "C.B" Paquette (Apr 2, 2015)

Bienvenue! Welcome! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking here; from friends to writing tips. I haven't been active much because of school, but, from what I've seen, this forum is filled with dedicated people who will gladly read your stories and give you proper feedbacks!

See you around!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey there! Welcome to WF!! Super glad you could join us.

We love making friends here, so you'll definitely have plenty of people to get acquainted with. Plus, we're super friendly :glee:

Love a bit of romance to read, so I'll be looking forward to some of your snippets once you get a chance to post them. I'd like to encourage you to check out our poetry section too. Those lines you gave have the potential to turn into a lovely poem. If you're a dreamer, I'm sure you have a knack for it as well! Hopefully you'll get a chance to swing by and see what we have going on over there. ^_^

Hope you find a comfy little spot here at WF! Happy exploring and see you around on the boards =)


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2015)

Saiko, welcome! Nice to meet you... You are going to be inspired by the creative writers that call WF home. You will be amused by some of the local nuts..er.. characters that run unrestrained and unsupervised through these halls, and you will be warmed and charmed by the friendly supportive atmosphere... See, nothing to fear here.. lol.. Mentors are ready to help. Explore and enjoy! Peace always... Julia


----------



## Saiko (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes definitely super friendly! Glad to see the response!



mrmustard615 said:


> Hi,Saiko. Welcome to the site where you can learn a lot... about writing :lol:
> 
> Anyway once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.
> 
> ...



Really look forward to getting started!



Jule "C.B" Paquette said:


> Bienvenue! Welcome! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking here; from friends to writing tips. I haven't been active much because of school, but, from what I've seen, this forum is filled with dedicated people who will gladly read your stories and give you proper feedbacks!
> 
> See you around!



Even I'm a school going writer...I know how it feels! But yes I definitely look forward to catching new friends and writers!



am_hammy said:


> Hey there! Welcome to WF!! Super glad you could join us.
> 
> We love making friends here, so you'll definitely have plenty of people to get acquainted with. Plus, we're super friendly :glee:
> 
> ...


Feels amazing to see a heartwarming reply! Best part is you look forward to the romance! And poetry is a good scope....will see to it. For now look out for the story! Honoured to have such a friend in a new place like this!



Firemajic said:


> Saiko, welcome! Nice to meet you... You are going to be inspired by the creative writers that call WF home. You will be amused by some of the local nuts..er.. characters that run unrestrained and unsupervised through these halls, and you will be warmed and charmed by the friendly supportive atmosphere... See, nothing to fear here.. lol.. Mentors are ready to help. Explore and enjoy! Peace always... Julia



Hi Julia! Nice to meet you too! And of course for writers, inspiration is the key to writing! It seems i've got alot of support from the first day itself! I look into exploring around! Thank you!


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Saiko,
Welcome to WF, watch out for the poets, they won't stop rhyming. 

I hope you find what you need
BC


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome Saiko! I'm glad you found us! I mean, the Internet is a big place and you could have gotten hopelessly lost on your way here. (Watch out for Youtube, that place will suck you in for weeks!)

Feel free to have a look around and if you need any help or have any questions, myself and the other mentors are always available and happy to help! Additionally, you can check out the helpful links in my signature!

Again, greetings!

Cheers!

~ J. J. Maxx


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Hi Saiko,
> Welcome to WF, watch out for the poets, they won't stop rhyming.
> 
> I hope you find what you need
> BC





bazz...sstopit...lol .. King of the three line rhyme...


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 5, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Feels amazing to see a heartwarming reply! Best part is you look forward to the romance! And poetry is a good scope....will see to it. For now look out for the story! Honoured to have such a friend in a new place like this!



Sure thing! I'm glad you feel welcome here =)

 I'll be on the lookout for that story, definitely. Ever need a second opinion or someone to chat with, just gimme a shout ^_^


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome! Romance fiction, eh? Sounds interesting! I do like to read romance from time to time . Love is a great subject to write about...lots of material to work with! Make yourself at home, I promise we don't bite (well, except for Bob the goblin...but you know how goblins are)


----------

